# 04' Chevy Silverado 5.3 Towing Ability



## ronmhagen (Jul 9, 2007)

Hello everybody, just found this site tonight.

We are moving up from our pop-up camper and are very interested in the Outback model. We are looking at the 21rs and the 26rs models. We really want the 26 ft. due to the quad bunk beds.

Will my 04' 1/2 ton 5.3 litre Silverado 4wd chevy be okay for the 26 foot travel trailer?

We are looking at a 2003 model. Did Keystone buy out Liteway? I noticed that some of the older models are by Liteway. Any quality issues to be concerned with older or newer models?

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

forumcoach said:


> Hello everybody, just found this site tonight.
> 
> We are moving up from our pop-up camper and are very interested in the Outback model. We are looking at the 21rs and the 26rs models. We really want the 26 ft. due to the quad bunk beds.
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome!









Your 1/2 ton won't win any races, but it will tow the 26RS trailer reasonably well. I tow the 28RSS with my 1/2 ton Avalanche and 3.73 gears... I'm at my limits, but I'm pretty comfortable driving down the highway.

I invested in a good weight distribution hitch system (Reese Dual Cam HP) which I recommend you do as well and you won't have any worries. The best is the Hensley Arrow but it's not cheap... The step down systems are the Equalizer or Reese Dual Cam HP which are still pretty darn good. If you're towing with a 1/2 ton, I recommend something better than a simple friction sway bar.

And yes, the 2003 model years say Liteway but it's the same trailer as any newer year... I'm not sure if they bought them out though. I'm sure someone else here knows the whole story!


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

We tow a 2006 26RS with a 2006 Chevy 1500 Crew 4x4 Z71 5.3L with a 3.73 rear end. Comfortably tows on flats but hills give it some work. Loaded for camping, we are within 500 lbs of the GCWR but AT/OVER the GVWR of the truck. We average about 8.5 mpg towing. I am actively shopping for a used 3/4 ton tow vehicle right now. I am not comfortable being over my GVWR, and I don't want to take a 1/2 ton on a trip out west.

Be aware of the GVWR on the sticker on your driver's doorpost and do some math, weigh the truck empty and add the weight of your passengers, cargo and tongue weight of the camper. And by the way, the tongue weight expressed in the specs does not include options, batteries or loaded propane or anything you pack in the camper.

I think you'll be fine with the 21RS and right at the limit with the 26RS.


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

GoVols said:


> We tow a 2006 26RS with a 2006 Chevy 1500 Crew 4x4 Z71 5.3L with a 3.73 rear end. Comfortably tows on flats but hills give it some work. Loaded for camping, we are within 500 lbs of the GCWR but AT/OVER the GVWR of the truck. We average about 8.5 mpg towing. I am actively shopping for a used 3/4 ton tow vehicle right now. I am not comfortable being over my GVWR, and I don't want to take a 1/2 ton on a trip out west.
> 
> Be aware of the GVWR on the sticker on your driver's doorpost and do some math, weigh the truck empty and add the weight of your passengers, cargo and tongue weight of the camper. And by the way, the tongue weight expressed in the specs does not include options, batteries or loaded propane or anything you pack in the camper.
> 
> I think you'll be fine with the 21RS and right at the limit with the 26RS.


I was at or over my GVWR of my 2004 ford F150 crew cab with a 26RS as well and could easily exceed the GCWR if I was not careful. On paper the 26RS is towable with a 1/2 ton but when you take it to the scales it will be over on the GVWR or GCWR on many of the 1/2 tons.

Since my insurance would not cover me and I did not feel completely safe if I exceeded either GCWR or the GVWR I upgraded to a 3/4 ton.

-Todd


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Take a look at this concurrent thread - more information pertaining to just this subject.

Click Here

Mike


----------



## ronmhagen (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for all of the good information so far. I appreciate all of your help.


----------

